# JLC Master Compressor Chronograph 1 or 2 - which one should I get?



## dfs74 (May 24, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying the MCC but not sure if I should get MCC1 or MCC2. It would be interesting to get your opinions on the two versions.

- What are the differences between MCC1 and MCC2 (besides the new dial)?
- Which one do you prefer?

Thanks!


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

dfs74 said:


> I'm thinking about buying the MCC but not sure if I should get MCC1 or MCC2. It would be interesting to get your opinions on the two versions.
> 
> - What are the differences between MCC1 and MCC2 (besides the new dial)?
> - Which one do you prefer?
> ...


AFAIK one of the big functional difference between the two is quick strap change system in MCC2 which allows to, well, change the strap quickly.

The difference between the two in terms of design is quite significant and I for one prefer MCC2, for relatively cleaner dial layout, though I still find it a bit busy.

Here is a good post by someone who has owned the both. TimeZone: Jaeger-LeCoultre: JLC MCC v MCC2


----------



## tim_s (Oct 30, 2009)

I can vouch for how good the quick change strap system is (as long as its identical to the EWC). It's like owning as many watches as you have straps if that makes sense


----------



## mfserge (Feb 26, 2010)

Aliisloo said:


> Here is a good post by someone who has owned the both. TimeZone: Jaeger-LeCoultre: JLC MCC v MCC2


As I mentioned on TZ, after owning both, I can say without a doubt that I prefer the MCC2 because of all the reason I previously listed. They're both great watches but the MCC2 has some great updates which tip the scales in its favor. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## joe.81 (Apr 17, 2011)

I recently bought the MCC2 after looking at the MCC1 for some time. For me it was the design of the dial more than anything else. Its also handy having the quick release for a rubber strap.


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Also like the quick release. More watches should have it or something similar. Well some already do... Panerai, IWC..


----------



## greg ferrence (Dec 27, 2010)

I prefer the MMC 1 after first owning the MCC2. I returned the MCC2 for the MCC1. First off the MCC2 did not sit on my wrist correctly. The issue is the case back. Much different than the MCC1. It would not center. Same problem when 2 others tried it on at my AD. Secondly, the legibility of the dial is far superior on the MCC1 in my opinion. The wider strap and quick change on the MCC2 is nice, but not at the sacrafice of wearability.


----------



## joeycarlson38 (Jul 4, 2008)

*I picked the MCC2...*

While both versions provide a nice watch, I found the MCC2 to be more legible than it's predecessor. Also, the quick strap change mechanism was a nice addition. Additionally, I prefer the applied markers and the red sweep seconds hand. When I tried on both before deciding which to purchase I can say that I found little difference in how the two sat on my wrist. The MCC2 sits very comfortably on my 6.75 inch wrist.

I posted some pics and thoughts over on the TZ JLC forum a couple months ago...just search under MCC2 

best of luck,
Joe C.


----------



## vladinecko (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: I picked the MCC2...*

sorry to revive an old thread but i'm currently in the same boat. i prefer the looks of MCC2 but a used MCC1 can be had for ~$7k at this point so it seems like a better value.

does anyone know if there is a significant difference in calibre 751 (MCC1) and 751F (MCC2). i can't seem to find much info about it. thanks!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: I picked the MCC2...*



vladinecko said:


> i prefer the looks of MCC2 but a used MCC1 can be had for ~$7k at this point so it seems like a better value.


That's about the going rate for used MCC2's as well.


----------



## AlistairD (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: I picked the MCC2...*

IMHO you need to try them both and see... I thought I'd really like the MCC2 (and I haven't tried an MCC) but when I tried it on, it didn't do much for me. I still really like the watch, just not on my wrist.

A


----------



## vladinecko (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: I picked the MCC2...*



hoppes-no9 said:


> That's about the going rate for used MCC2's as well.


i just pulled the trigger on a MCC2. i really wanted MCC1 with a stainless steel band (my MCC2 will have a standard leather strap) but i couldn't find one at a reasonable price and since i suffer from a major case of impatience, i figured i'll learn to love the leather strap and/or get the SS version of it later on.

as far as design details go, i think MCC1 has a more unique appeal. the white-backed, oversized font on the hour dial really stands out to me. MCC2 seems like a tamed version of MCC1. MCC2 also has the date angled in between 3 and 4 hour marker, white on black, which is much less readable to me than black on white at 6 o'clock on the MCC1.

either way, i have no major problem with one or the other; i knew i'd love either of them equally for different things so i hope i won't have any regrets.

i'll post some pics once it arrives...


----------



## danandsueco (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: I picked the MCC2...*



vladinecko said:


> i just pulled the trigger on a MCC2. i really wanted MCC1 with a stainless steel band (my MCC2 will have a standard leather strap) but i couldn't find one at a reasonable price and since i suffer from a major case of impatience, i figured i'll learn to love the leather strap and/or get the SS version of it later on.
> 
> as far as design details go, i think MCC1 has a more unique appeal. the white-backed, oversized font on the hour dial really stands out to me. MCC2 seems like a tamed version of MCC1. MCC2 also has the date angled in between 3 and 4 hour marker, white on black, which is much less readable to me than black on white at 6 o'clock on the MCC1.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Looking forward to those pics. MCC2 was on my list as well but others have since moved above it.


----------



## Kattato Garu (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: I picked the MCC2...*



danandsueco said:


> Congrats. Looking forward to those pics. MCC2 was on my list as well but others have since moved above it.


So - did you get it and did it meet your expectations?;-)


----------

